# Help! Has anyone experienced this?



## ssMarilyn (Nov 15, 2013)

i posted this in another area, but think it was the wrong spot.

Switched to Armour after 22 years on Synthroid and never feeling 100%. I felt improvement immediately! I started at 90mg in January and every 6 weeks it got bumped up a little bit. Except for some fatigue, I felt wonderful. Started sleeping better, palps stopped and I had an inner sense of well-being that I don't remember ever having. I am now at 150mg. (90 and 60) A few days ago i developed dark, puffy bags under my eyes and extreme fatigue. Last time I had the bags was when I was hypo years ago. That is always one of my first noticeable symptoms. I also notice my hair is coming out in bunches when I brush it and that hasn't happened in years either. I am not retaining fluid. My head feels like it's on another planet. I'm so fatigued that I want to crawl into a hole. I cry easily now. I have heard others speak of a couple of medical conditions this could be if the increase in Armour causes problems. I don't remember for sure what those people said. Adrenals? Pituitary? I don't remember... anyone??


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

I am pretty sure I replied to your other post. To sum it up, it would be wise to get the FREE T3 test. You may be over medicated.

Hugs,


----------



## ssMarilyn (Nov 15, 2013)

So you think that the hypo symptoms are from being over- medicated? Why not hyper? When my Synthroid dose was too high, I got hyper. When it was too low, I got hypo..bags, hair, etc.. This is so baffling...


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

I am going to close this thread and direct people to the other thread with this post, where posters have been responding. Thanks!

http://thyroidboards.com/forums/topic/10920-need-advice/


----------

